# Mouse Control In Your Stores



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

So I have a new storage room for my preps & now wish to stock much more toilet paper (TP). My biggest concern is the mice getting in it & causing a mess plus ruining much of it. I'd prefer they just stay the hell away, as opposed to smashing their bodies in traps and would prefer to not introduce any poison in that room. Anyone familiar with the following products, or similar? The Pest Soldier ultrasonic gets great reviews, as does their spray.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Use the ole bucket and peanut butter trick. Best is to put stuff in plastic totes to protect it. Keep the area sealed up. Nothing like opening cans of food with mouse crap on top. That little crunch isn't very appetizing. 

Never had much luck with repellents. The mice never seem to care.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Chipper said:


> Best is to put stuff in plastic totes to protect it. Keep the area sealed up.


The room is sealed but you know that means nothing to a mouse. Maybe we have super mice in Mississippi, but my mice will chew thru plastic totes down in my tack room. I keep chicken scratch & layer food in heavy plastic totes and the damn mice will chew a hole right thru it.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

My cat swallows mice whole.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the ultrasonic gear works - it even drove the spiders out of the area .... glue traps will catch em' when nothing else will .... if you think mice are bad - rats will chew into concrete and sheetmetal ....


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Our storage room design includes:

- metal flashing along the floor-2-wall joints, behind the molding and under the floor tiles. Like the stuff used for chimneys, etc.
- metal flanges where pipes enter/exit the room. (although ours has no pipes)
- doorway seals tight against frame moldings, including along the floor.
- No exterior windows or doors.
- Everything stored in heavy totes with latching lids.
- Room meticulously cleaned before anything stored there.

Our weekday place is bordering farmland, so we get mice in the house without fail... so far not one in the storage area.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mouse what mouse. I killed it before it got in.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Use the ole bucket and peanut butter trick. Best is to put stuff in plastic totes to protect it. Keep the area sealed up. Nothing like opening cans of food with mouse crap on top. That little crunch isn't very appetizing.
> 
> Never had much luck with repellents. The mice never seem to care.


Yes the spinning soda bottle on a bucket mouse trap.









We have 3 barns and a 1800s farmhouse. We keep these buckets active in the barns and one in the dirt floor cellar of the house. Fall 2015 we took about 65 mice from the barns and two from the house before the freeze. Fall 2016 about 50 mice in the barns and none in the house. No mice upstairs in the house, we keep a dozen victor snap traps distributed about and none have been sprung or missing bait, and a indoor/outdoor cat.

If you are storing food and such don't count on plastic containers, they will chew through. Little basturds will chew through surprising amounts of wood too.

At an annual college tag sale of used equipment I picked up some large locking heavy duty metal file cabinets with drawers that are rodent proof. I wish I had brought them all. Another thing that works well are metal garbage cans.

Have not had any mice in the root cellar in quite a while but a heavy metal screen/mesh works well if things need to breath in storage.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

TG said:


> My cat swallows mice whole.


Mine too but doubt they'd care for being locked up in a storage room for the rest of their lives. I'd prefer keeping the mice away rather than bringing in hunters after I notice their presence.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I have way too many feral cats in the area to worry about any sort of critters in my place.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The task with rodents is keeping them out in the first place . That is where the Cat comes in handy. Not prefect but does help. We also live in the country Rodent are a fact of life.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Yes the spinning soda bottle on a bucket mouse trap.
> 
> View attachment 40505
> 
> ...


here's mouse trap on the same bucket concept - but it's a year round model - no water drown .....


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Interesting the mice can climb out of the plastic garbage can but not the 5-gal pickle bucket. 

It is amazing what they can climb. Shelving is not safe in a kitchen, you need to have doors.

We have had squirrel problems and they can raid a 5-gal bucket with water trap. Needed to up size to a large garbage can or barrel, put the spindle a little below the rim, and use 1 1-gal paint can on the spindle. I imagine this might work for raccoons too? Might try one in the garden when the sweet corn is ripening. I do use the 5-gal bucket with water for mice/voles in the garden, I dig a hole and set them just above ground level, then prop a garbage can lid over them to keep rain and birds out.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Interesting the mice can climb out of the plastic garbage can but not the 5-gal pickle bucket.
> 
> It is amazing what they can climb. Shelving is not safe in a kitchen, you need to have doors.
> 
> We have had squirrel problems and they can raid a 5-gal bucket with water trap. Needed to up size to a large garbage can or barrel, put the spindle a little below the rim, and use 1 1-gal paint can on the spindle. I imagine this might work for raccoons too? Might try one in the garden when the sweet corn is ripening. I do use the 5-gal bucket with water for mice/voles in the garden, I dig a hole and set them just above ground level, then prop a garbage can lid over them to keep rain and birds out.


raccoons are like a fish - going to be damn hard to drown one .... and a 35 pounder is one fierce little beast ....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> raccoons are like a fish - going to be damn hard to drown one .... and a 35 pounder is one fierce little beast ....


 Just shot another very large one last week. Did thin them down a lot this year I think.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I use a cat and it works pretty good, no poisons, no traps no messes, just sayin'....


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> raccoons are like a fish - going to be damn hard to drown one .... and a 35 pounder is one fierce little beast ....


22 shorts so no holes in the barrel :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> 22 shorts so no holes in the barrel :tango_face_grin:


5.56 with an aimpoint you get 3 of them before they get away


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Cats work well and what I use but that bucket trap Illini Warrior posted looks fun. Now if we could only develop a skunk trap that doesn't allow then to spray.
My neighbor shot a skunk a few days ago 300 yds upwind from the house. I could smell the spray for hours.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> I use a cat and it works pretty good, no poisons, no traps no messes, just sayin'....


And I have multiple cats but this store room is in my upper barn, which is full of equipment, hay bales, etc. It also is surrounded by woods to the rear & fields around the other sides. Just seems to be an endless supply of these little creatures. Once one (or more) got into my prepper room, then they would be safe from the cats and then I'd worry about the damage they could do to my paper stores. That is why I'm gonna try those two products to hopefully keep them from even entering that room.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

My two cats, brothers, Cisco Kitty and Pancho, make sure that there are no rodents within a quarter mile radius. Out hiking around I come across these little gut piles in the sage that the cats left behind. They're getting farther and farther away. They especially like those big fat pack rats. One night ol' Cisco dragged a very much alive jack rabbit through the cat door and we had a lively few minutes in the cabin before I could get a safe shot in. Lucky not to be dead of Hanta virus long ago, I lived four years in a little house that was totally infested. They chewed through the walls. They polluted the stove to make it unusable. I put a box of De-con in the oven and the next day they'd eaten it all and had a litter of baby mice in the box. They chewed through the walls, holes like just in Tom and Jerry cartoons. I emptied ten twelve traps every day, and shot untold numbers with a BB gun watching TV of an evening. I had three cats and even they finally just gave up. I was scooping a scoop of cat food out of the bag and dumped a mouse in the cat bowl. The cat just looked at, then at me and almost shrugged. Horrible place, but boy was it cheap.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Stick said:


> My two cats, brothers, Cisco Kitty and Pancho, make sure that there are no rodents within a quarter mile radius. Out hiking around I come across these little gut piles in the sage that the cats left behind. They're getting farther and farther away. They especially like those big fat pack rats. One night ol' Cisco dragged a very much alive jack rabbit through the cat door and we had a lively few minutes in the cabin before I could get a safe shot in. Lucky not to be dead of Hanta virus long ago, I lived four years in a little house that was totally infested. They chewed through the walls. They polluted the stove to make it unusable. I put a box of De-con in the oven and the next day they'd eaten it all and had a litter of baby mice in the box. They chewed through the walls, holes like just in Tom and Jerry cartoons. I emptied ten twelve traps every day, and shot untold numbers with a BB gun watching TV of an evening. I had three cats and even they finally just gave up. I was scooping a scoop of cat food out of the bag and dumped a mouse in the cat bowl. The cat just looked at, then at me and almost shrugged. Horrible place, but boy was it cheap.


Now that's a serious infestation.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Just shot another very large one last week. Did thin them down a lot this year I think.


caught one last year that got stuck in the live capture trap - biggest SOB I've seen in years & years - once out of the cage he took an attack posture - damn Cojo **** ...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Between all the hawks around my area and these guys living next door, I haven't 
seen a sign of a mouse since I moved down here! My wife spotted this guy's cousin 
in my front yard a few months after we got to southern AZ.


----------

